# Foal watch- UPDATE



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

We are so excited. Our appallosa Mare liberty(libby) and mustang stallion Freedom, are about to have their first foal. Libbys milk bag started filling up 2 1/2 weeks ago. But her nipples have not dropped yet or started to leak. But dumb me I never wrote down the exact date they bred. Her first time never took but I didn't know until she came back into heat. So we aren't really sure when her day could be so just have to watch and wait. The vet wasn't real sure either, said could be anyday to another few weeks. Ughhh, the waiting is the hard part. Well just wanted to share. Thanks


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Foal watch*

I hope everything goes well for you and you get lots of spots!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Foal watch*

Cool! I LOVE horses! I hope you have a nice smooth foaling with a nice colorful healthy baby! :greengrin:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Foal watch*

Thanks enjoytheride and Crissa. I am hoping for spots too. Libby is what they call a snowflake app, you don't see many. Its a dark background with white spots. Freedom is just your common bay. But being a mustand I adopted from BLM I have no idea what is in his background. However he is the smartest, most loving horse I have ever know. And I have been around horses most of my life. I was lucky I got him when he was 9 months so I think that helped. I will try to get pictures when its born.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Foal watch*

She is a doll.OK so wheres the horsey porn picks and some nice belly shots from the side? weve had 2 foal on the farm its the most sleep Ive ever lost....So know your not alone...they will give you more than a few gray hairs waiting.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Foal watch*

OMG I didn't realize her pic would be that big if anyone knows how I can get it smaller PLEASE tell me( or if the moderators can do it great) The pic was taken over the summer when she had her girly figure. Now she is fat. But its exciting. Although you are right the waiting is driving me crazy!! As I mentioned her milk bag started filling up 2 1/2 weeks ago. And every day I feel it( which she is begining to not like) but so far nothing from the teats. The other day I could see the foal moving around like crazy so I was hoping it was moving into position. And I check on her every few hours during the night. The vet said that every now and then a mare will go into labor without any signs. And since libby can be very stubborn I half expect something like that from her. Urrrgh


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Foal watch*

Watch for her belly to disappear when it does she will be very close to foaling both of my girls kicked at there bellys when it was time.


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Foal watch*

What a beautiful mare.

I can't wait to see some pictures of the foal when it is born.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Foal watch*

I think we are getting closer. I got a few drops of liquid out of her teats tonight. Although her vulva doesn't look stretched yet. Everyone is joking it will be an Easter baby. Her is a picture of her belly from about a week ago. Although when you look at her from the front now she isn't as fat, its more just underneath. Oh and also her rump ( tail muscles) are alot "softer" so thats also a good sign. :dance:
Ok forget the picture I am a computer idiot. It keeps saying it is too big even though I keep going in and I think downsizing it.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Foal watch*

I had horses years ago...never saw a birth. We'd watch like hawks, and then as soon as we ran to town for fast food, boom, we'd come back to foals. I'm sure they waited till we drove out of the driveway, then hurried to foal! Very disappointing. But, they are alot of fun...and alot of work! Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Foal watch*

Is there a baby on the ground yet?? I think any baby is cute...can't wait to see what you get with the parents being so different.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Foal watch*

Yep we just had the baby this morning. So much for all the reading and research I did. She never gave any of the signs( never stopped eating, No real milk drippage, no streched vulva). I just happened to look out at 5:30 this morning on the way to the bathroom and there it was in the paddock trying to nurse. So I threw clothes on and ran out. He wa still a little wet in a few spots, but up on his feet and nursing. He looks like he's either black or a real dark gray. And not a single spot anywhere. I have been checking on him all day. I don't know how to downsize a picture or I would try to post one. I already took a few. YEAH. Now for a name. Right now I am calling him "mystery" but that won't be it. :stars:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations- healthy is best but sorry no obvious spots. But don't give up yet- color on baby horses changes a lot as they get older. My palomino baby was born white and is just coloring up at age 1 1/2.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the colt!!!! :stars: :stars: :stars: 

Now we are on foal watch with my horse - Aghhhh........

Pictures please!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know how to downsize to post a pic, anyone? Any help there?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations!! thats so cool.

as to pictures do it as an attachment and it will come up as an automatic link just the others reverted to. I had to do that so that people who have dial didn't have to view the larger pictures unless they really wanted to wait for it to load.

or you can e-mail it to me [email protected] and I can resize and then send it back to you or just post it for you (let me knwo either way)


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

It's not unusual for appy's to color out later. He may be a totallly different color after he loses his "baby fuzz". So, don't name him too soon. Congrats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

that is so exciting. Congratulations :horse: :horse: . YEP, I would bet that he will change as he get a little older. We raised QH all my life and it seems like they were always changing colors. :clap: :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on your healthy little boy :boy: ....I bet he sheds out his baby fuzz and ends up with a few spots or they may come later...if horses are anything like kids, they don't always stay the color they are born with.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

her is the little fellow


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that is just precious!! He sure is a cutie....I love watching those long legged babies working to get their feet under them for the first time,so adorable!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

He is beautiful!!!! Congratulations :clap: :leap: :leap: arty: :stars: :stars:


----------

